

Allison Randal -- Parrot VM (talk from JVM Lang Summit 2008) - draegtun
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2900106024749292774

======
draegtun
Slides can be found here....

<http://wiki.jvmlangsummit.com/pdf/38_Randal_parrot.pdf>

